# Hartford Jig J25 instructions needed



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I purchased a Hartford D&RGW Wheel and Tie car kit and the seller included the Jig J25 with the kit. He did not have any instructions for the jig. Does anyone have a set they can scan and email me or photocopy and mail. Thank You

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to try contacting Bob Hartford directly. I'll bet he still has copies of all that stuff.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I emailed Bob from the website link without any [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I emailed Bob from the website link without any response 

Bob doesn't always respond to email instantly, but usually gets it done eventually. 

I hope you emailed from his new website - not the old one. Try hartfordproducts (at) frontier.com,


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob's new web site doesn't have an email address that I could find. However, it does have a *contact form* you can use.


----------

